# Problems with AXXESS XSVI-9003-NAV CAN Bus Interface GOLF MK4 2003



## Simensg (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi. 

I have a problem with my new aftermarket radio in my Golf MK4 2003. 
I have installed the AXXESS XSVI-9003-NAV CAN Bus Interface with my Kenwood ddx-4021bt according to this video: . 

The radio does not turn off when i remove﻿ the key, it only turns off when I am locking the car, resulting in the radio resetting. Do you know a solution to this problem? Its really annoying progamming all the radio stations every time I start up the car. 

Tnx in advance!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Simensg said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a problem with my new aftermarket radio in my Golf MK4 2003.
> I have installed the AXXESS XSVI-9003-NAV CAN Bus Interface with my Kenwood ddx-4021bt according to this video: .
> ...


 

Did you follow the inialization process in the manual w doors shut?


----------



## Simensg (Jan 21, 2013)

I really dont remember if I had the doors shut :-( Do I have to take the whole thing out before I can try again?  Have you heard about similar problems before regarding the doors?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Simensg said:


> I really dont remember if I had the doors shut :-( Do I have to take the whole thing out before I can try again?  Have you heard about similar problems before regarding the doors?


 If the module isn't initialized properly there are a ton of issues u can have. and yes you do 

to reset unplug harness from car, wait a couple minutes 

1. have the xsvi plugged into the car, DO NOT plug it into the radio yet. 
2. Close all doors. 
3. turn the ignition on to the "on" position for 45-60 seconds (do not start the car). 
4. once the time elapses turn the key to the off position, remove key from ignition, open door. 
5. plug radio into harness (while still keeping the harness plugged into the car).


----------



## Simensg (Jan 21, 2013)

NFrazier said:


> If the module isn't initialized properly there are a ton of issues u can have. and yes you do
> 
> to reset unplug harness from car, wait a couple minutes
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the help and patience. I have a question about step 4 - 5. Should I close the door before I plug the radio into harness? 

The head unit is acting very strange now. When I remove the key nothing happens, but it turns off when I open either the driver or passenger door. The memory functions works fine, before I eventually locks the car. Then all saved settings are gone. 

Best regards


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Simensg said:


> Thanks for the help and patience. I have a question about step 4 - 5. Should I close the door before I plug the radio into harness?
> 
> The head unit is acting very strange now. When I remove the key nothing happens, but it turns off when I open either the driver or passenger door. The memory functions works fine, before I eventually locks the car. Then all saved settings are gone.
> 
> Best regards


 nah, you don't have to have the door closed when plugging the radio back in. 

The accessory should stay on until the door is opened, then the radio should shut off. 

Well the memory functions are maintained in the radio as long as their is a constant 12v to it (yellow from harness to yellow on radio). the constant (yellow) doesn't go through the module so that seems like a completely different issue.


----------



## Simensg (Jan 21, 2013)

NFrazier said:


> nah, you don't have to have the door closed when plugging the radio back in.
> 
> The accessory should stay on until the door is opened, then the radio should shut off.
> 
> Well the memory functions are maintained in the radio as long as their is a constant 12v to it (yellow from harness to yellow on radio). the constant (yellow) doesn't go through the module so that seems like a completely different issue.


 THANK YOU! It worked like a charm! Regarding the memory problem the HU manual said that I should switch yellow / red cable to make it work. Without the Canbus interface the unit did not responded without doing this. 
With the Canbus interface installed memory is retained when they are not switched. Strange really.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Simensg said:


> THANK YOU! It worked like a charm! Regarding the memory problem the HU manual said that I should switch yellow / red cable to make it work. Without the Canbus interface the unit did not responded without doing this.
> With the Canbus interface installed memory is retained when they are not switched. Strange really.


 yellow should be to yellow, red should be to red. make sure that all of your fuses are good - mainly the fuse for the radio.


----------



## Simensg (Jan 21, 2013)

NFrazier said:


> yellow should be to yellow, red should be to red. make sure that all of your fuses are good - mainly the fuse for the radio.


 Yeah they are all good, but NOOOO :banghead: I forgot to wire the green parking brake wire to ground  
I have read that the new Kenwood HU are so sophisticated that you actually have to wire the cable to the parking brake to watch videos? Is this true, or can I just ground the wire with the harness? 

Kind regards


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Simensg said:


> Yeah they are all good, but NOOOO :banghead: I forgot to wire the green parking brake wire to ground
> I have read that the new Kenwood HU are so sophisticated that you actually have to wire the cable to the parking brake to watch videos? Is this true, or can I just ground the wire with the harness?
> 
> Kind regards


 kenwood? ground it


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

NFrazier said:


> kenwood? ground it


 and did u make sure the fuse on the radio harness/back of the radio is still good? and wgar did u use for a ground?>


----------



## Simensg (Jan 21, 2013)

NFrazier said:


> and did u make sure the fuse on the radio harness/back of the radio is still good? and wgar did u use for a ground?>


 I wanna thank you for all help and guidance! :thumbup: 
Everything works now! I grounded the parking brake wire to the actual HU. No problem, all fuses are good. 

Now I just have to buy a Kenwood Ipone cable that is not a fake :banghead: 
6 $ KCA-ip22f cable from Hong Kong is not recommended


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Simensg said:


> I wanna thank you for all help and guidance! :thumbup:
> Everything works now! I grounded the parking brake wire to the actual HU. No problem, all fuses are good.
> 
> Now I just have to buy a Kenwood Ipone cable that is not a fake :banghead:
> 6 $ KCA-ip22f cable from Hong Kong is not recommended


 no problem man like us on facebook ! facebook.com/icmass


----------



## alziro (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for taking this thread but maybe someone can help me.

I'm using the xsvi-9003-nav with a Pioneer SPH-DA100 on a 2006 MKV and almost everything works as it should. 

The only problem is that the HU turns off after +/- 30 seconds if I kill the engine but keep the key in the ignition. And it keeps powering on and off with a few seconds interval until I remove the key.

The only workaround to keep it alive is to move the key to the ACC position right after killing the engine.
I followed your steps to initialize the interface twice, always with the same result.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

alziro said:


> Sorry for taking this thread but maybe someone can help me.
> 
> I'm using the xsvi-9003-nav with a Pioneer SPH-DA100 on a 2006 MKV and almost everything works as it should.
> 
> ...


and you initialized it with the doors closed? remove the key completely from the ignition then opened a door? and the radio wasn't plugged in at all during this process?


----------



## alziro (Feb 25, 2013)

NFrazier said:


> and you initialized it with the doors closed? remove the key completely from the ignition then opened a door? and the radio wasn't plugged in at all during this process?


The first time I did it I wasn't sure if I had the doors closed, but after reading this thread I re-installed it doing this steps.

-doors closed 
-detached interface from the car connection
-waited 10 mins
-reconnected interface
-acc position 1 or 2 mins
-off position
-key off the ignition
-opened door
-connected radio
-acc position
-off position and radio dies after 30 secs

I bought the interface on ebay from UTAH and I'm using it in Portugal, and thought that perhaps the connections were different between USA and Europe, but the AXXESS XSVI-9003-NAV is a match with Phonocar or Connects 2 interfaces.

It's weird because key sense, lights on and everything is there, but that little problem makes me feel everything is wrong.


----------



## cmdr_shepard (Jun 13, 2016)

NFrazier said:


> If the module isn't initialized properly there are a ton of issues u can have. and yes you do
> 
> to reset unplug harness from car, wait a couple minutes
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump a 3 year old thread, but... Seriously, this was a huge life saver... I spent hours spinning my wheels trying to figure this out. Oh, and I also figured out the door switch on the drivers side needs to be replaced, but that's another story.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

cmdr_shepard said:


> Sorry to bump a 3 year old thread, but... Seriously, this was a huge life saver... I spent hours spinning my wheels trying to figure this out. Oh, and I also figured out the door switch on the drivers side needs to be replaced, but that's another story.


No problem.


----------



## Faceman757 (Mar 23, 2020)

So I installed this module today. I have no rear sound coming from rear doors. Jetta Mk4 TDI Monsoon system. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## alphastep11 (Feb 23, 2016)

NFrazier said:


> No problem.


Sorry to revive this, but I got a head scratcher. So when I plug in the access module to my car without the radio, I have 14 volts across the switch power and ground. Then I do the initialization. After that, I have zero volts across the switch power and ground with the key on and off. Even with the car on.
My radio does not turn on at any point in time ever (factory radio is good though).
Any ideas here?
I've checked for continuity the yellow battery wire, the red switch wire, and the ground wire. I have continuity across all three individually and I have voltage at the yellow and ground, and the red voltage is as told above.


----------

